# Diríamos



## Dedu

(    PT-pt)
"...pseudo-mulher que julgava ser e, diríamos, para todos os efeitos era!"

(ES-esp)
 "...pseudo-mujer que creía ser y, podríamos decir, ¡para todos los efectos lo era! "

Gostaria de saber se há uma melhor maneira de traduzir a palavra "diríamos"


----------



## brasileirinho

primera cosa: pseudo-mulher = *seudomujer*

segunda cosa:
No sé si son mejores, pero son otras formas.
° digamos
° que se diga
° que se podría decir
° _diríamos_


----------



## Dedu

*pseudo-**.*
 (Del gr. ψεῦδο-).
* 1.     * elem. compos. *seudo-.*


*seudo-**.*
 (De _pseudo-_).
* 1.     * elem. compos. Significa 'falso'. _Seudópodo, seudocientífico._



Portanto, são os dois aceites.

www.rae.es


----------



## brasileirinho

Dedu said:


> *pseudo-**.*
> (Del gr. ψεῦδο-).
> * 1.     * elem. compos. *seudo-.*
> 
> 
> *seudo-**.*
> (De _pseudo-_).
> * 1.     * elem. compos. Significa 'falso'. _Seudópodo, seudocientífico._
> 
> 
> 
> Portanto, são os dois aceites.
> 
> www.rae.es




A questão a que me referia é que se escreve tudo junto.
Outra coisa, quanto à existência, não tenha dúvidas, ambas formas são aceitas, quanto ao uso, *-seudo*, assim como *-sico *(_p_sicólogo), são as formas mais usadas.


----------



## Dedu

Bem, nos livros que eu leio nunca apareceu a forma "sicología" e vivo em Espanha há 8 anos nunca vi ninguém escrever dessa maneira. =X


----------



## brasileirinho

Dedu said:


> Bem, nos livros que eu leio nunca apareceu a forma "sicología" e vivo em Espanha há 8 anos nunca vi ninguém escrever dessa maneira. =X



Interessante, mas pode procurar que existe


----------



## Carfer

Dedu said:


> ( PT-pt)
> "...pseudo-mulher que julgava ser e, diríamos, para todos os efeitos era!"
> 
> (ES-esp)
> "...pseudo-mujer que creía ser y, podríamos decir, ¡para todos los efectos lo era! "
> 
> Gostaria de saber se há uma melhor maneira de traduzir a palavra "diríamos"


 

Situação hipotética que é (admite a possibilidade de termos dito), '_diríamos_' parece-me ser a melhor forma.


----------



## Dedu

brasileirinho said:


> Interessante, mas pode procurar que existe



Sim, existe. Mas pelo menos em Espanha não é muito utilizado.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Yo traduciría _diriamos_ (pt.) para el presente _digamos _(es.) pero es por el uso que se le da aquí en Argentina. Asimismo, también es correcto _diríamos, _hay un conector de uso coloquial que es: "diríamos así como", sirve para argumentar.

Con respecto a *p*seudos y *p*iscos, en español de Argentina se usa con la P siempre por lo menos en la escrita. Puede que exista sin la P, lo he escuchado (lo cual no es función necesaria para que sea correcto). No estoy interiorizada al respecto pero, al fin y al cabo, no era la 'primera cosa' a aclarar.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> A questão a que me referia é que se escreve tudo junto.
> Outra coisa, quanto à existência, não tenha dúvidas, ambas formas são aceitas, quanto ao uso, *-seudo*, assim como *-sico *(_p_sicólogo), são as formas mais usadas.


 

Era eu menino quando a Academia Española, tentou de suprimir na escrita a *p* procedente do _*psi*_ grego. O escandalo foi tal que até os anafabetos aprenderam psicologia.
Hoje, por aquilo de não dar o braço, a torcer coexistem as duas formos embora o uso maioritario é utilizar o p inicial. Vejam o que diz o DPD
*3.*_El grupo consonántico ps, resultado de la transcripción de la letra griega psi, aparece en posición inicial de palabra en numerosas voces cultas formadas sobre raíces o palabras griegas que comienzan por esa letra (psyché ‘alma’, *pseudo-* ‘falso’, psittakós ‘papagayo’, etc.). En todos los casos se admite en la escritura la reducción del grupo ps- a s-, grafía que refleja mejor la pronunciación normal de las palabras que contienen este grupo inicial, en las que la p- no suele articularse: sicología, sicosis, siquiatra, sitacismo, seudoprofeta, etc. *No obstante, el uso culto sigue prefiriendo las grafías con ps-: psicología, psicosis, psiquiatra, psitacismo, pseudoprofeta, etc.*, salvo en las palabras seudónimo y seudópodo, que se escriben normalmente sin p-._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pero en portugués decimos "pneumático" y en español "neumático".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pero en portugués decimos "pneumático" y en español "neumático".


 
E, além disso, pronunciamos sempre os '_p_'s em palavras como _'psicologia', 'pneumático'_, etc., o que pela transcrição que o Mangato fez do DPD parece não ocorrer no espanhol (maioritariamente escrevem, mas não pronunciam)


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Yo traduciría _diriamos_ (pt.) para el presente _digamos _(es.) pero es por el uso que se le da aquí en Argentina. Asimismo, también es correcto _diríamos, _hay un conector de uso coloquial que es: "diríamos así como", sirve para argumentar.
> 
> Con respecto a *p*seudos y *p*iscos, en español de Argentina se usa con la P siempre por lo menos en la escrita. Puede que exista sin la P, lo he escuchado (lo cual no es función necesaria para que sea correcto). No estoy interiorizada al respecto pero, al fin y al cabo, no era la 'primera cosa' a aclarar.


 
Mas há uma diferença entre '_digamos_' (explicativo/concessivo, se me entendem: _'Esta explicação é, digamos, pouca clara'_) e '_diríamos_' (afirmativo dubitativo ou de cortesia _'Eu diria que a explicação é outra'_).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Verdade, não tinha notado essa diferença.


----------



## Dedu

Gostaria só de perguntar uma coisa, portanto... 
o "pseudomuerto" ou "pseudomujer" em espanhol não leva hífen, correcto?


----------



## Dedu

E "pseudomuerto-vivo"?


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> E, além disso, pronunciamos sempre os '_p_'s em palavras como _'psicologia', 'pneumático'_, etc., o que pela transcrição que o Mangato fez do DPD parece não ocorrer no espanhol (maioritariamente escrevem, mas não pronunciam)


 

É mesmo assim


----------



## Mangato

Dedu said:


> Gostaria só de perguntar uma coisa, portanto...
> o "pseudomuerto" ou "pseudomujer" em espanhol não leva hífen, correcto?


Na hipotese de que houvera p_sedomuerto _e _pseudomujer_  não levariam hifen


----------

